# Salticidae(?) Photos..



## Slide (Apr 18, 2004)

*Salticidae(?) Photos.. (edit: Phidippus audax)*

A few shots of what is quite possible the largest "jumping spider" I've ever seen.  Presumably of the Salticidae family, but I am not an expert, so...  These are an indigineous little spider, and rarely do I see them over about an 1/8" or so in size -- this one, however, was easily 1/2" to 3/4".  The quarter in the first shot should show some size relatively, but doesn't hardly do it justice.  For that matter, the scans ProEx gave me of the negatives don't do much justice for the color on the chelicerae either.  Gorgeous spider!

Shot on Kodak High Definition 400 C-41 process film, with a Nikpon N75 using a Nikkor 60mm Micro lens, outside in full daylight.

Cheers!


----------



## WithCerberus (Apr 18, 2004)

Really nice pics! I think that the spider in the pics is a three-spotted jumping spider, _Phidippus audax_. They are a really striking jumping spider with those emerald green chelicerae. You need to post more pics   
Bobby

http://www.ojibway.ca/spider13.jpg


----------



## Slide (Apr 18, 2004)

WithCerberus said:
			
		

> Really nice pics! I think that the spider in the pics is a three-spotted jumping spider, _Phidippus audax_. They are a really striking jumping spider with those emerald green chelicerae. You need to post more pics
> Bobby
> 
> http://www.ojibway.ca/spider13.jpg


Thanks for the info!  I never have been sure of what they were...never really could get one to hang around long enough to look at; this one, however, was more than happy to pose for the camera for a good 10 or 15 minutes.  Certainly are cute, but the green on the chelicerae didn't turn out nearly as well as I'd hoped.

Glad you liked the photos!   I've got a couple more of this specimen I'm working on, might turn out post-worthy...we'll see..

Cheers!

(Hey, looks like one of the chelicerae shots /did/ turn out!  )


----------



## David_F (Apr 19, 2004)

I had one of those little guys for about 4 months before I decided to let him go.  They are really fun to watch.


----------



## JPD (Apr 22, 2004)

Very nice pics.  I too had one for a short time but then felt guilty and let it go.  I wish that Jumping Spiders were as big as T's.  They are truly wonders of the spider world.


----------



## Chris V (Apr 23, 2004)

Ive caught those in the house before that were 1 to 1-1/2 inches. Ill see if I can't find one tonight and snap a pic for ya.


----------

